# How's the bottom fishing?



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

I was thinking of taking a bottom fishing trip out of Belmar or Brielle next week and was wondering how they have been doing now that the sea bass season is closed. Is it mostly blackfish or is there some ling and cod in the mix? 

Thanks
Rich


----------



## nnj surfcaster (Dec 17, 2003)

*bottom fish..blackfish, ling*

Hey ho are you doing? I usually go out of the atlantic highland for black fish this time of year that's if they are still going with this weather lately 3/4 days. belmar and brielle are good too. The Bogan's in brielle are good capts.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Central Jersey Boats*

Nighthawk out of Belmar, NJ is running for macks daily as well as Dauntless out of Point Pleasant! Check the Philadelphia Daily News every Thursday for reports


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info.


----------

